# Upgrade on the 2005 Bone Fountain



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Last years bone fountain was impressive but splashed quite a bit sitting in an old planter. This year I'm inside helping a haunt run by the city and held in a gym so no water on the floor! I built this base for the fountain and problem solved.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Death Wraith I love this fountain, it is really impressive!!! Have you taken any pictures of it running? If so I would like to see.*


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Sure do! Of course the photo doesn't do justice but you CAN see the splashing on the ground around the fountain. I used a couple bottles of the Wilton paste food coloring for the red.










The fountain was sitting in one of those pedestal-type planters. I threw on the stringy spider webs at the last minute.

DW


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice prop!!!! Need to add this to my list for next year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like your fountain ,
what is the red stuff inbetween the bones ? 
makes it look like bloody flesh


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

The red between the bones on the fountain and base is our old standard Great Stuff which is excellent for holding it all together. I painted it deep red with gloss craft paint. That was the most time consuming part. Luckly my son was more than willing to help out this year. Here he is working on it:










I wanted to add more bits and pieces of bones and guts or maybe drape creepy cloth or even bits of shirts among the guts but ran out of time for this project.

Next year I may build a large three legged bone tripod to lift the whole thing up of the ground.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Where are the bones from? ACC?


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Yup. Bag of Bones (actually two when combining last years with this years) and a couple extra skulls. I brush on/wipe off some Golden Oak wood stain to give em the weathered look.

DW


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Thank you for posting that picture Death Wraith. It looks wonderful!! I bet a lot of people rave about your bone fountain at the City Haunt.*


----------

